# Cant start new "procedure" in word VBA



## techdunce (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello, and thanks for your time. When Im in word, (office 2003) and open the VB editor, and try to start a new procedure (insert/procedure) the procedure option is greyed out and I cannot continue. Im trying to follow a set of instructions, to Display a reminder on the title bar of some office apps, but cant get past this. Any help appreciated, or if you need more info let me know.
XP pro, sp3. thanks again, Techdunce


----------



## techdunce (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, achieved the original goal, (putting a reminder in the title bar:smile: )went to "insert/module, but would still like to know, if anyone can tell, how to get the procedure option workable, Techdunce :smile:


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

You're on the right track. Procedures are contained within Modules and Class Modules, so you have to create a module object first. Then you can create various procedure types (Sub, Function and Property) which contain vba code you program into them. Once you select the module, the Insert / Procedure menu option should be active for you.

Hope that helps....


----------

